# Chi's in rabbit hutches!!!!



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

OMG what is wrong with people. I have a bunny and was looking for plans to build a rabbit hutch with a tray under it so I can keep the rabbit in my daughters room and it would be safe from the cat and easy to clean out, but I could not find what I wanted so I was looking at the reviews the cages at petsmart got and look what I found. This lady is breeding chi's and keeping them in rabbit hutches! I just think this is so sad. I don't think any chi should be locked up in a cage, they are probably outside too. Poor chihuahuas.
http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441813465&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036906&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=2534374302023695&bmUID=1175802129351&itemNo=2&Ntt=rabbit+hutches&In=All&previousText=rabbit+hutches&N=2
It is the last review and this is what is says-------
"We think this product is excellent probably one of the best quality items we have bought in a while! We use it for welping dens for a chihuahuas and the mothers the den like feel! I recomend this cage only to people looking for a great place to keep new puppies and mommies. i do not recoumend this for rabbits."


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She says she's using it for a whelping den, and I can see some benefits. It would keep the area up off drafty floors, that would have to be a plus in colder weather. Guess it just depends on how you look at it.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think it would be okay if it was only used for pregnant chis having puppies, but this would not be acceptable if she was keeping all of her chis in there.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't see a real problem with it, if she leaves the ramp down, the mom can get out and it wouldn't be drafty, but , thats just my opinion.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I guess if you look at it that way but I am picturing all these rabbit hutches set up outside in someones yard with chihuahuas locked in them. Even if they are using them for whlping boxes, the cages are off the ground and I know that dogs do not like walking around on wire. What happens when the puppies start to walk? Do there little legs get stuck in the bottom of the cages?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i remember neighbors of mine who kept their beagle in a rabbit hutch and i always felt sorry for her  she was strictly used for hunting, never went in the house.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah..if they use that wire floor. Chihuahuas shouldn't be in it for sure, hopefully they are smart enough to use the solid tray instead.
I think my silly dogs would love it, they could hide and get away from me lol. They love the run into tight places and hide. Silly puppies.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i would NEVER reccomend those hutchs for new born pups or whelping mothers in ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM. 
i used to work for a shop that sold them, there CEDAR, have you ever been exposed to cedar for any period of time?! we had alot of problems with the new hutches weeping cedar oil, not exactly good for mommy or pups, not to mention the flooring in the "cage" side of the hutch is WIRE and a fairly wide set wire at that. (perfect size for catching puppies foot when they start wandering.)

Ive seen people use large INDOOR rabbit cages or crates as whelping pens, but a hutch?! i dont think so somehow.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Well goodness! I should have checked the facts before stating my opinion.  I totally didn't know that about the cedar. Naturally that wouldn't be good for dogs of any kind. And mistakenly, I assumed it was a solid floor... sorry. As you can see, I know nothing about bunnies.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

oh thats fine, ive found the us is very big on keeping all sorts of animals on wire floors.

Personally i dont think ANY animal should be kept on wire...so what? it takes an extra 10 minutes to clean up on a solid floor, but at least their poor feet dont hurt just for human convenience.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

That is just awful! I cant beleive they puublished that review.I have always been against pet stores because years ago I saw an espose on tv an the toy adudult breeds were kept in rabbit hutches with no love.It just makes me sick & so angry!


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

I keep mine in a play pen Nina feels better there the others can look at the pups but she knows they cannot get in and it is big enough that I can put puppy pads at one end


----------

